

Nvidia's New Hardware Is “Very Open-Source Unfriendly” - Fice
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Unfriendly-OSS-Hardware

======
moonbug
Personally, the sooner the Nouveau people throw in the towel the happier I'll
be. Yeah, I get that it scratches an ideological itch, but it's crap. What
good is hardware I can't use? Nvidia's drivers and software stack are top
notch and always just work.

~~~
tapia
They surely work... under X. But what are they doing to support Wayland for
example? Or MIR? If it weren't for the nouveau drivers there would be
absolutely no way to test these new technologies with nvidia cards.

